

PhD Model Canvas (adopted from business model canvas) - shahramfi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/phd-model-canvas-adapted-from-business-shahram-eivazi

======
shahramfi
I see PhD Model Canvas a useful tool for PhD students so decided to share one
more time this topic in hacker news. I got good feedback from my local
network. I hope i can get some feedback here too.

